# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  "Zoti" shpikja më e madhe e njerëzimit

## Antipatrea

Duke filluar nga kohet me te lashta, me perendite pagane dhe me pas me monozotin , feja eshte lloji i droges qe ja ka marre me shume mendjen njerezimit....Eshte e habitshme te shikosh se si feja u ka lare trurin njerezve dhe ne emer te paqes i ka nisur me pas neper kryqezata e luftra te shenjta....kete skane arritur ta bejne as strateget me te medhenj te politikane dhe ushtarake......

----------


## Dito

Normale qe do coje edhe kryqezata se ndryshe si mund shperndaje helmin e saj kudo. Ne pergjithesi vetem njerezit me karakter te dobet besojne ne bystyni e iluzione, por edhe i pafuqishmi kerkon mbeshtetje tek hici, sic eshte ky zoti qe bredh e shetit neper xhami apo kisha.
Te besosh realitetin qe te shfaqet dhe shkencen qe perparon cdo dite eshte vertetesi dhe jo bla bla ne ajer.
Kush ha ne te njejten tryeze me priftin qofte i denuar: duke bere kete ai perjashtohet nga shoqeria e drejte. Prifti eshte Belaja yne, ai duhet perzene, duhet lene i pangrene, duhet degdisur ne te gjitha shkretetirat.
Cdo fe meson kunder natyren, per ta , hoxhe e prift, ka vetem burg.


*Dito.*

----------


## xfiles

Nuk eshte feja qe predikon lufte por eshte keq-interpretimi i saj nga te dyja palet dhe abuzimi qe behet me te nga njerezit e pushtetshem per te arritur qellimet e tyre politike.

Feja meson ta duam natyren.

----------


## iliria e para

> Nuk eshte feja qe predikon lufte por eshte keq-interpretimi i saj nga te dyja palet dhe abuzimi qe behet me te nga njerezit e pushtetshem per te arriturqellimet e tyre politike.
> 
> Feja meson ta duam natyren.


Une nuk e di se si nuk ja ka arritur feja per ti realizuar  keto  qe i thue ti?
Po zeme keto dy fete me te medhaja qe jane, flasin e glorifikojne gjerat kurse ne realitet predikojne tmerr dhe urrejteje. Njerzit i mesojne me thene ashtu sic thue edhe ti, por realiteti eshte i hidhur.
Jane me se XX shekuj qe behet lufte ne emer te fese, edhe pse nuk e pranojne.
Edhe komunizmi i ka pasur fjalet e bukura, por veprat ja dime.

Une nuk jam kompetent te mohoj eksistencen e Zotit por as ju nuk jeni kompetent te argumentoni eksistencen e aq me pak ne ate forme si thote feja.
Mendo se sa here i jane lutur njerzit Zotit, si ne kishe ashtu edhe ne xhami?
A i degjon fjalet" Zoti ta shperblefte", "Zoti te bekofte" etj.?
Nese i analizojme mire gjerat ne menyre kronollogjike do e shohim se librat fetare qendrojne po aq sa edhe Kapitali i Marksit.
Tjeter eshte pse ne nuk duam ta pranojme realitetin.

----------


## Antipatrea

Fete jane aq paqesore saqe anje mysliman se imagjinon dot qe te lidhet me nje te krishtere dhe anasjelltas (me perjashtim te shqiptareve),jane aq paqesore saqe mund te te djegin te gjalle po the ndonje gje qe cenon pushtetin e tyre ose mund te vrasin e shkaterrojne vetem per ca karikatura dhe me e bukura eshte se ato  jane aq paqesore saqe cdo  besimtar e feve te tjera i kane  denuar te digjen ne ferr (sipas llogarive i bie qe te gjithe te shkojne ne ferr).
Keto jane gjera reale, po ajo qe me mundon eshte se si kane arritur gjerat deri ketu?????
Ndoshta ka te drejte Dito kur thote se i pafuqishmi kerkon mbeshtetje diku dhe. Fjala e urte thote : I mbytyri kapet edhe pas fijes se kashtes. 
Dhe meqe shumica e njerezve kane qene "te mbytyr" gjate gjithe historise s enjerezimit, baballaret e fese kne gjetur menyren me gjeniale qe keta njerez "t'i mbysin" perfundimisht, pra kane shpikur ZOTIN....

----------


## Wild_Cat

> Fete jane aq paqesore saqe anje mysliman se imagjinon dot qe te lidhet me nje te krishtere dhe anasjelltas (me perjashtim te shqiptareve),jane aq paqesore saqe mund te te djegin te gjalle po the ndonje gje qe cenon pushtetin e tyre ose mund te vrasin e shkaterrojne vetem per ca karikatura dhe me e bukura eshte se ato jane aq paqesore saqe cdo besimtar e feve te tjera i kane denuar te digjen ne ferr (sipas llogarive i bie qe te gjithe te shkojne ne ferr).


Luftrat me te medha ne bote s'jane bere ne emer te paqes, po jane bere prej lakmise se individeve qe kane pasur me shume aftesi per te manipuluar mendjet e njerezve dhe jo duke perdorur Zotin por duke shfrytezuar deshiren e njerezve per te pasur gjithnje me shume, dhe per te qene gjithnje mbi te tjeret.Lakmine Zoti e denon, hyn ne 7 mekatet me te medha.
 Terroristet s'jane vetem muslimane, terroriste ka ne Irlande, ka ne Spanje,dhe s'vrasin ne emer te Zotit, ndaj mos barazoni gjithnje terrorizmin me ekstremiste fetare.
 Te flasesh te tilla budallalleqe dmth te permendesh vetem ato qe te pelqejne per te perhapur panik.Si ti jane dhe ata qe manipulojne njerezit duke u permendur pjese te shtremberuara  te te vertetes.Historia s'eshte 200-300 vjete ku perfshihen dhe kryqezatat, po eshte me mijera vjete, ne te cilat gjithnje ka pasur luftra, ndaj mos fol kodra pas bregut.
 Si justifikohen masakrat e Anglise ndaj indianeve? Po ato te kolonizimeve ne Afrike? Si justifikohet holokausti? Masakrat ne Rusi ne gulag?
 Si ka mundesi te lejoni gojen te flase para mendjes, duke vene vula qe s'i keni ju ne dore.

----------


## FierAkja143

> po ajo qe me mundon eshte se si kane arritur gjerat deri ketu?????


Nga injoranca e njeriut.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Luftrat me te medha ne bote s'jane bere ne emer te paqes, po jane bere prej lakmise se individeve qe kane pasur me shume aftesi per te manipuluar mendjet e njerezve dhe jo duke perdorur Zotin por duke shfrytezuar deshiren e njerezve per te pasur gjithnje me shume, dhe per te qene gjithnje mbi te tjeret.Lakmine Zoti e denon, hyn ne 7 mekatet me te medha.


Zoit eshte misherimi i deshires NJEREZORE per te pare vetveten te gjithpushtetshem.

Konkluzioni juaj Antipatrea eshte i gabuar kur thoni qe fete nuk jane paqesore pasi titulli i temes "ZOTI shpikja me e madhe e njerezimit". Dmth nuk duhet akuzuar feja per gjemat qe na kane rene mbi koke po vete ne njerezit.

Doja te shtoja edhe dicka tjeter. Fete me origjine Hebraike jane fe "luftarake" ndersa ato Lindore si Budizmi apo Konfucianizmi jane shume me paqesore. Ky eshte nje ndryshim themelor midis Perendimit dhe Lindjes dhe njerezve qe jetojne ne zonat respektive.

----------


## FierAkja143

Tulipani lere lere se na binde.  Fet jan nje tip biznesi as gje me shume.  
kush e kupton e kupton..kush nuk e kupton sdo vet ta kuptoj.  Ne nje far menyre kemi nevoje te besojme diku dhe te gjejm nje arsye ne cdo gje "te mire" qe bejm.  Por nuk duhet ta ekzagjirojme dhe te humbasim ne perallat tona.

----------


## buki19

> Zoit eshte misherimi i deshires NJEREZORE per te pare vetveten te gjithpushtetshem.
> 
> Konkluzioni juaj Antipatrea eshte i gabuar kur thoni qe fete nuk jane paqesore pasi titulli i temes "ZOTI shpikja me e madhe e njerezimit". Dmth nuk duhet akuzuar feja per gjemat qe na kane rene mbi koke po vete ne njerezit.
> 
> Doja te shtoja edhe dicka tjeter. Fete me origjine Hebraike jane fe "luftarake" ndersa ato Lindore si Budizmi apo Konfucianizmi jane shume me paqesore. Ky eshte nje ndryshim themelor midis Perendimit dhe Lindjes dhe njerezve qe jetojne ne zonat respektive.


O tulipan,budizmi,konfucizmi,shintoizmi,hinduizmi dhe "fete" tjera qe nuk kan pasur shpallje nga Zoti nuk jan fe por filozofi,dhe shumica e tyre jane aq paqesore sa qe mirren me mesimin e aftesive luftarake (per vetembrojtje !?).

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Fet jan nje tip biznesi as gje me shume.  
> kush e kupton e kupton..kush nuk e kupton sdo vet ta kuptoj.  Ne nje far menyre kemi nevoje te besojme diku dhe te gjejm nje arsye ne cdo gje "te mire" qe bejm.  Por nuk duhet ta ekzagjirojme dhe te humbasim ne perallat tona.



*Po c'zot thoni..... Te kishte zot do ishte gjitcka e barabarte.
Njerzit ne pergjithsi besoj nga frika, pastaj kalojne ne besimin ekstrem

Te shofesh pasurit qe kan komunitet fetare..... Nese do i jepnin ndihme per njerzit, ateher s'do vuante njeri per buken e gojes.
Por ata bejn ndonje ndihme, per tu shtirur te njerzia sikur vertet ndihmojne.
*

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> O tulipan,budizmi,konfucizmi,shintoizmi,hinduizmi dhe "fete" tjera qe nuk kan pasur shpallje nga Zoti nuk jan fe por filozofi,dhe shumica e tyre jane aq paqesore sa qe mirren me mesimin e aftesive luftarake (per vetembrojtje !?).


Te gjitha fete jane filozofi pasi Zoti (dmth nje Zot i gjithpushtetshem sic e kuptojme ne sot) eshte thjesht nje shpikje njerezore, me sakte hebraike.

----------


## Rejjan

Meqe te gjithe do te vdesim dhe ky eshte nje rregull pa perjashtim, meqe te gjithe jemi lindur pa na pyetur, kemi trup e pamje qe nuk na kane pyetur, lindemi ne vende qe nuk na kane pyetur, tregon se nje regjisor gjigand relizon keto pa marre mendimin tone, dhe me ne fund te gjithe vedesim atehere, dhe aty ku perseri nuk na pyesin.
Zoti nuk eshte shpikje njerezore por eshte nje realitet qe demonstrohet me rregullin e  perpikte qe ekziston ne fenomenet natyrore dhe astronomike. Rregulli nuk vjen kurre nga rastesia, qe te kete rregull dhe ligje duhet qe dikush t'i kete bere apo krijuar.Problemi eshte se sa kemi inteligjence dhe zemer ta kuptojme kete. ZOti eshte  i padukshem pikerisht se do te jete i dukshem per te gjithe ne pas asaj vekjes qe te gjithe e kemi hak. Gjate jetes sone eshte i padukshem per te marre ne provim njerezit se sa kane aftesi ti kuptojne cilesite e tij pa u dukur. Dhe ne funksion te saj vjen shperblimi dhe denimi.
Mohimi i Zotit me shume se sa argument eshte nefs qe buron nga nje inat i brendshem i njerezve te caktuar.

----------


## iliria e para

Rejjan, a te pyeten ty per fe kur ta ngjiten?

----------


## Arcimedes

> Meqe te gjithe do te vdesim dhe ky eshte nje rregull pa perjashtim, meqe te gjithe jemi lindur pa na pyetur, kemi trup e pamje qe nuk na kane pyetur, lindemi ne vende qe nuk na kane pyetur, tregon se nje regjisor gjigand relizon keto pa marre mendimin tone, dhe me ne fund te gjithe vedesim atehere, dhe aty ku perseri nuk na pyesin.
> Zoti nuk eshte shpikje njerezore por eshte nje realitet qe demonstrohet me rregullin e  perpikte qe ekziston ne fenomenet natyrore dhe astronomike. Rregulli nuk vjen kurre nga rastesia, qe te kete rregull dhe ligje duhet qe dikush t'i kete bere apo krijuar.Problemi eshte se sa kemi inteligjence dhe zemer ta kuptojme kete. ZOti eshte  i padukshem pikerisht se do te jete i dukshem per te gjithe ne pas asaj vekjes qe te gjithe e kemi hak. Gjate jetes sone eshte i padukshem per te marre ne provim njerezit se sa kane aftesi ti kuptojne cilesite e tij pa u dukur. Dhe ne funksion te saj vjen shperblimi dhe denimi.
> Mohimi i Zotit me shume se sa argument eshte nefs qe buron nga nje inat i brendshem i njerezve te caktuar.



Me pelqeu kjo qe shkruajte, Rejjan, sepse eshte filozofi, por edhe sepse me vuri mua perseri ne mendim per ate dicka qe ne e quajme Zot.

Edhe un mendoj qe ka nje Zot, un e quaj  "E panjohura", qe drejton kete, apo ate boten tjeter.

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Me pelqeu kjo qe shkruajte, Rejjan, sepse eshte filozofi, por edhe sepse me vuri mua perseri ne mendim per ate dicka qe ne e quajme Zot.
> 
> Edhe un mendoj qe ka nje Zot, un e quaj  "E panjohura", qe drejton kete, apo ate boten tjeter.
> 
> Kalofshi mire.


I ke rene pikes. Zoti nenkupton gjitcka qe ne nuk i japim dot shpjegim. Nuk eshte cudi qe me arritjet e medhaja njerezore ne keto 300 vitet e fundit besimi ne Zot eshte ne renie.

Zoti si koncept nuk eshte dicka negative. Problemet fillojne kur njerezit e manipulojne Zotin per perfitime personale.

----------


## Antipatrea

> Luftrat me te medha ne bote s'jane bere ne emer te paqes, po jane bere prej lakmise se individeve qe kane pasur me shume aftesi per te manipuluar mendjet e njerezve dhe jo duke perdorur Zotin por duke shfrytezuar deshiren e njerezve per te pasur gjithnje me shume, dhe per te qene gjithnje mbi te tjeret.Lakmine Zoti e denon, hyn ne 7 mekatet me te medha.
>  Terroristet s'jane vetem muslimane, terroriste ka ne Irlande, ka ne Spanje,dhe s'vrasin ne emer te Zotit, ndaj mos barazoni gjithnje terrorizmin me ekstremiste fetare.
>  Te flasesh te tilla budallalleqe dmth te permendesh vetem ato qe te pelqejne per te perhapur panik.Si ti jane dhe ata qe manipulojne njerezit duke u permendur pjese te shtremberuara  te te vertetes.Historia s'eshte 200-300 vjete ku perfshihen dhe kryqezatat, po eshte me mijera vjete, ne te cilat gjithnje ka pasur luftra, ndaj mos fol kodra pas bregut.
>  Si justifikohen masakrat e Anglise ndaj indianeve? Po ato te kolonizimeve ne Afrike? Si justifikohet holokausti? Masakrat ne Rusi ne gulag?
>  Si ka mundesi te lejoni gojen te flase para mendjes, duke vene vula qe s'i keni ju ne dore.


N enje fare menyre ti vete po e pranon ate per te cilen po flasim. Sigurisht qe luftrat jane bere ne emer te lakmise e jo te paqes dhe Zoti eshte shpikja me e madhe  e lakmitareve per te manipuluar mendjet e te dobteve e per ti perdorur ata per te realizuar qellimet e tyre. 
Sigurisht qe terroriste sjane vetem muslimanet. Jane te gjithe ata qe vrasin per te arritur dicka. 
Sigurisht qe "Zoti" e ndalon lakmine dhe arsyeja eshte se ata qe e kane shpikur Zotin dhe pasuesit e tyre i duan te gjitha per vete dhe sduan qe besimtaret e mjere tu hyjne ne pjese, besimtaret thjesht duhet te luftojne per "Zotin", pra per ata...
Une se thashe se te gjitha luftrat kane nisur per shkak te fese. Gjithashtu i denoj te gjitha luftrat , te cfaredolloji qofshin. Po te kesh parasysh ne gje : Qe ne fillimet e historise njerezore e deri tani asnje lufte ska nisur pa marre bekimin e krereve te fese. Egyptianet e lashte, iliret, greket, romaket u benin fli perendive para se te niseshin ne lufte. Pastaj erdhen arabet, mongolet dhe turqit qe dihet se luftonin ne emer te Allahut. Gjata gjithe kohes se perandorise osmane lufta Perendim- Lindje  ka qene lufte midis krishterimit dhe myslimanizmit (Skenderbeu ka marre titullin Atlet i Krishtit nga Papa). 
Pra feja si shpikje, ne vazhden e propogandes luftarake, eshte me e arritura. Thjesht i ben lavazh truri ushtareve qe shkujne drejt vdekjes dhe u mbush mendjen se i pret parajsa. Sikur ta dinin te shkretet se ata do i hane krimbat dhe po sjellin parajsen vetem per ata qe po i nisin drejt vdekjes......

----------


## Alket123

> Nuk eshte cudi qe me arritjet e medhaja njerezore ne keto 300 vitet e fundit besimi ne Zot eshte ne renie.


njerezit tani po shikojne. dje ishin te verber.

ke lexuar ne ndonje liber te shenjte se shkenca mund te arrije te klonoje njeriun?
jetojme ne nje kohe kur delet,qente biles njerezit jane arritur te klonohen.

"stem-cells" jane ato qe do i japin fund bibles dhe kuranit.

eshte pak larg ne stazh sepse mungon financimi i bollshem nga qeverite per studimet per "stem-cell" por se shpejti do shihet nje fundosje akoma me poshte e konceptit zot.

nga stem-cells u krijua me financime private nje zemer e plote "artificiale" njerezore e cila eshte pershtatur shkelqyer ne personin qe kishte nevoje per zemer.

nga "stem-cells" eshte kuptuar si mund te ndalohet plakja e njerzve.
bibla dhe kurani mund te jetojne dhe 200-300 vjet pastaj do marrin vleren zero.

----------


## Found

> Meqe te gjithe do te vdesim dhe ky eshte nje rregull pa perjashtim, meqe te gjithe jemi lindur pa na pyetur, kemi trup e pamje qe nuk na kane pyetur, lindemi ne vende qe nuk na kane pyetur, tregon se nje regjisor gjigand relizon keto pa marre mendimin tone, dhe me ne fund te gjithe vedesim atehere, dhe aty ku perseri nuk na pyesin.


ky kendveshtrimi yt vjen ngaqe jemi nje pjese aq e paperfillshme e nje rendi shume here me te madh sesa horizonti i realitetit tone... gjera per te cilat mund te thuash me plot gojen ate cfare ke thene ti (hiq vetem bindjen qe ajo eshte e vertete, eshte thjesht justifikimi i momentit deri sa te kemi nje pergjigje)





> Zoti nuk eshte shpikje njerezore por eshte nje realitet qe demonstrohet me rregullin e  perpikte qe ekziston ne fenomenet natyrore dhe astronomike. Rregulli nuk vjen kurre nga rastesia, qe te kete rregull dhe ligje duhet qe dikush t'i kete bere apo krijuar.Problemi eshte se sa kemi inteligjence dhe zemer ta kuptojme kete.


Kaosi, i pare ne shkalle te gjere krijon ate qe quhet uniformitet, ose ndryshe: Rend. cdo gje fillon nga rastesia, dhe eshte rastesi. tjeter gje se neve, njerezve, na duket sikur shume gjera jane demonstrime perfekte te rendit(pasi, nese duam te provojme ekzistencen e zotit, duhet patjeter te bazohemi mbi shqisat tona, te cilat na genjejne shpeshhere). kjo ceshtje eshte diskutuar edhe njehere ne kete nenforum me duket...




> ZOti eshte  i padukshem pikerisht se do te jete i dukshem per te gjithe ne pas asaj vekjes qe te gjithe e kemi hak. Gjate jetes sone eshte i padukshem per te marre ne provim njerezit se sa kane aftesi ti kuptojne cilesite e tij pa u dukur. Dhe ne funksion te saj vjen shperblimi dhe denimi.


me gjej vetem nje argument pro kesaj "teorie" (jo nga ato qe ekzistojne vetem ne koken tende)




> Mohimi i Zotit me shume se sa argument eshte nefs qe buron nga nje inat i brendshem i njerezve te caktuar.


joooooo, gabohesh. nuk e mohoi njeri zotin. ai ekziston... ne mendjen tende!
plus, nese "Mohimi i Zotit" eshte argument, ndaj kujt qendron si i tille?

----------


## buki19

> ky kendveshtrimi yt vjen ngaqe *jemi nje pjese aq e paperfillshme e nje rendi shume here me te madh sesa horizonti i realitetit tone*... gjera per te cilat mund te thuash me plot gojen ate cfare ke thene ti (hiq vetem bindjen qe ajo eshte e vertete, eshte thjesht justifikimi i momentit deri sa te kemi nje pergjigje)
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaosi, i pare ne shkalle te gjere krijon ate qe quhet uniformitet, ose ndryshe: Rend. cdo gje fillon nga rastesia, dhe eshte rastesi. tjeter gje se neve, njerezve,* na duket sikur shume gjera jane demonstrime perfekte te rendit(pasi, nese duam te provojme ekzistencen e zotit, duhet patjeter te bazohemi mbi shqisat tona, te cilat na genjejne shpeshhere). kjo ceshtje eshte diskutuar edhe njehere ne kete nenforum me duket...
> 
> 
> me gjej vetem nje argument pro kesaj "teorie" (jo nga ato qe ekzistojne vetem ne koken tende)
> 
> ...



......e pa perfillshme...ndaj kuj?Cka eshte horizonti i realitetit tone?

......Na jep vetem nje argument bindes qe cdo gje fillon nga rastesia,na trego per nje gje qe ka filluar me nje rastesi te tille,por jo prej atyre filozofike megjithe se edhe filozofet nuk e pranojn rastesin,disa vetem si koncept teorik?

----------

